# Hawthorn Logs



## wabbitpoo (11 Nov 2008)

Is hawthorn nice to turn? I've spotted some logs, up to about 5" diameter where some hedgerows have been cleared in my local wood, so was thinking of nabbing a couple........


----------



## cornucopia (11 Nov 2008)

yes it is- very hard once dry


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2008)

Grab 'em.
As said lovely wood to turn. Smaller pieces can be used for lightpulls, weed pots, key rings and jewellery so don't ignore them.

Pete


----------



## Racers (11 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I makes very good mallets heads, and I beleve it was used for blocks on sailing ships.

Pete


----------



## PAC (11 Nov 2008)

wabbitpoo":3mjnie64 said:


> ...so was thinking of nabbing a couple........



Don't forget to ask the land owner's permission.


----------



## wabbitpoo (11 Nov 2008)

PAC":2j67c9xs said:


> wabbitpoo":2j67c9xs said:
> 
> 
> > ...so was thinking of nabbing a couple........
> ...


naturally....

Does it have a nice grain, and a good colour?


----------



## John. B (11 Nov 2008)

grab as much as you can, great wood to turn, Use some, dry some.
john.B


----------



## duncanh (11 Nov 2008)

Very nice to turn but a pain to dry as I found that it splits easily. 
It's quite hard and takes detail nicely 





I've found that it works well with the Sorby spiralling tool - the right most 2 in this pic are Hawthorn


----------



## PAC (11 Nov 2008)

duncanh":1p2ng2pp said:


> Very nice to turn but a pain to dry as I found that it splits easily.
> It's quite hard and takes detail nicely
> 
> 
> ...



Duncan, your galleries are awesome! 8)


----------



## Scrums (11 Nov 2008)

Makes nice natural edge bowls straight from the log when dried:







Chris


----------



## Vulthoom (11 Nov 2008)

duncanh":1un3eqlr said:


> Very nice to turn but a pain to dry as I found that it splits easily.



Not half!

I had a large log which seemed fairly dry.
I crosscut to 2 foot lengths and sealed the ends with wax.

Within a week every log had serious splits, 
and that was out in the shed which is far from bone dry.

As an experiment I put some in the washing drying room with the dehumidifier
for a couple of days and it fairly exploded! Splits stem to stern.

Good luck


----------



## Paul.J (12 Nov 2008)

Yes Hawthorne is a beautiful wood to turn,but as has been said very prone to splitting.
I have some blanks,which i cut up meself,left.Some have split badly,some not at all.
Even tried part turning some and leaving but it still split  
I should get as much as you can though and give it a go


----------



## Paul.J (12 Nov 2008)

Also the log i had,had got some very nice spalting in it.It was like a lighter colour speckly effect


----------



## wabbitpoo (12 Nov 2008)

Well, I picked them up this morning. Will let you know how it goes.....


----------



## joekid (14 Nov 2008)

hawthorne is a hard wood producing richly vivid grain,no two pieces are the same, it is as nice as any walnut if you can get the logs big enough,i made the children some rounders bats some years ago, although theyve taken a bit of a beating they still look like ornamental pieces, good stuff


----------



## Blister (14 Nov 2008)

wabbitpoo":3omqkye1 said:


> Well, I picked them up this morning. Will let you know how it goes.....



Did you get mine while you were there ? :wink:


----------



## wabbitpoo (15 Nov 2008)

Blister":1ddfnnz6 said:


> wabbitpoo":1ddfnnz6 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I picked them up this morning. Will let you know how it goes.....
> ...


They're mine, MINE, i tell you. :twisted:


----------



## Blister (15 Nov 2008)

wabbitpoo":3jotw2gd said:


> Blister":3jotw2gd said:
> 
> 
> > wabbitpoo":3jotw2gd said:
> ...



OK then


----------



## RodN (17 Nov 2008)

When spalted, it can look like this:

Lovely blond and variations. Good to turn.











Rod


----------

